# Phenom II X3 720 BE + Gigabyte MA790FXT UD5P



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

Setup used...

* AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE (1.3V VID)
* Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
* 2 x 1GB 1333Mhz DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24

Bit more stable with the F4D bios, but still playing...

*3.7Ghz on 1.45V*







*Everest Memory and Cache Bench*


----------



## zithe (Feb 16, 2009)

That's awesome! These chips sound really nice. You having any issues with 1333mhz?


----------



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

None at all, keeping the "bus" at 200mhz so 1333Mhz memory is fine 

Upped the Dimm voltage from 1.6V to 1.8V and managed to tighten the timings to 8-8-8-18


----------



## zithe (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome. Have you tried any higher clocks on the RAM?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Where's your errata now AMD?!  Nice OC man!! Keep posting progress!


----------



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

Added some Everest results to the first post


----------



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

zithe said:


> Have you tried any higher clocks on the RAM?



Best I can get is 1600Mhz @ 10-8-8-22-33 @ 1.8V

I've got some heat spreaders on the modules, what would be max voltage for DDR3, taking in account these are rated at 1.5V


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice dude, do a quick Wprime run .
I got my eye on that board, it looks so sweet.


----------



## Xazax (Feb 16, 2009)

Whats with those speeds man? that write is terrible, i have a 5000+ BE ATM and when i clock 250HT (1000mhz memory) 4-4-4-12 i get about 9.5mb/s write/copy/read


----------



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> do a quick Wprime run




Which version and do I just run it or do I need to do a spesific test..?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Prob cause he's clocking with the Multi, I bet if he turned up his HT/NB to around 250, the Write speed will shoot up.


@Keenan
Use Version 2, http://www.wprime.net/


----------



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

Xazax said:


> Whats with those speeds man? that write is terrible, i have a 5000+ BE ATM and when i clock 250HT (1000mhz memory) 4-4-4-12 i get about 9.5mb/s write/copy/read




1000Mhz @ 4-4-4-12 is much better then 1600Mhz @ 10-8-8-22


----------



## keenan (Feb 16, 2009)

Wprime 32M Run

12.884 sec


----------



## Xazax (Feb 16, 2009)

Dont suppose you can lower the DDR3 ram speed at all and see if that gives you better memory performance


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 18, 2009)

what's limiting the oc to 3.7GHz there? do you think that with better cooling it can reach 4GHz? i was thinking of going AMD this time


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 18, 2009)

sweet results... I know these would be good overclockers... and for such a good price!


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweet overclock, but for the ram situation you should not worry so much about your final overclock but FAR more importantly on how high you can get the Northbridge speed stable.

Once you do that you will see your numbers shoot through the roof with those clocks. Try something simple even like raising the northbridge multiplier to 12x instead of the default 10x and you should get 2.4Ghz without any effort at all. That will dramatically enhance your performance especially in memory intensive programs/bench's. 

Very nice combe so far either way. 

Kei


----------



## keenan (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank for the info kei

BTW.. How can I get this CPU to go higher the 260mhz, nothing helps in this matter

After long testing and frustrating cmos reset after cmos reset I got this....






*Configuration used....*

* Phenom II 720 BE
* Multiplier = 19.5
* Bus Speed = 200
* Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
* Memory Speed and Timings = 2 x 1GB 1333Mhz DDR3 @ 8-8-8-18
* NB Frequency = 2.8Ghz
* HT Frequency = 2.6Ghz

Voltages

* NB voltage control = +0.1V
* SB/HT volatge control = +0.1V
* NB/PCIe/PLL voltage control = +0.1V
* DDR VTT voltage control = Normal
* CPU NB VID control = +0.250V
* CPU VID control = +0.250V


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey turn Advanced Clock Calibration on AUTO for a nice surprise


----------



## keenan (Feb 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey turn Advanced Clock Calibration on AUTO for a nice surprise



Already tried it mate, no surprise for me..


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah that sucks! I wonder why it worked for that Taiwan dude..


----------



## keenan (Feb 23, 2009)

It is not exactly a secret that Phenom Triple core processors in fact are a quad-core processor with in core disabled.  Now before we begin out little tail and you storm off to the stores, realize this .. one core being disabled is always for a reason. It might be a problematic core, slightly instable or just downright damaged. But if you are in luck, the 4th core works properly.  And now let me continue my little tail ..

A Korean user has discovered that it is rather easy to unlock the disabled core on Phenom II X3 processors, provided the motherboard supports the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC) feature (790GX motherboards) and this trick seems to work with Triple core Phenom II X3 720 and Phenom II X3 710, codename Heka. 

Only with the 904xxxx-stepping; this tweak seems to work, not with 0849xxxx. On an ASUS motherboard this little trick did not work, but it's confirmed to work on 790 motherboards from Biostar and Asrock.

In this example a Phenom II X3 710 was paired with a Biostar TA790GX 128M motherboard. The CPU was overclocked to 3.12 GHz, with a vCore setting of 1.37 V. 

Here's what you could try out: 

Set the appropriate BIOS setting for the Advanced Clock Calibration feature to "Auto", save settings and restart. The system will be able to deal with the disabled core, and off load some work to it.

Taken from an article on guru3d....


----------



## devguy (Feb 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey turn Advanced Clock Calibration on AUTO for a nice surprise



  I just got my Phenom 720 in today.  I'll be doing what most reviewers and other users haven't done; using it on an SB600/790FX combo board.  Unfortunately, I left my MX-2 grease out of town, so I'm not going to be overclocking this beast until next week, as I'll be using stock heatsink/grease instead of my Zalman 9700/mx2.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 23, 2009)

what heatsink does it use ?, is it the one with the copper heat pipes ?


----------



## devguy (Feb 24, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> what heatsink does it use ?, is it the one with the copper heat pipes ?



No, I am ashamed to say it is an even crappier heatsink than the one that came with my A64 Venice.  It is nothing like the Phenom II x4 one, which is the same as the one that came with my Denmark Opteron 170.

Also, I'm appalled at Gigabyte for their compatibility list for the Phenom II am2+/am3 here.  It says that my mobo is good to go on bios revision F6.  F7 is the latest bios, but it was somewhat unstable for me with the same overclock on my Phenom I, so I kept it at F6.  So, I put in the new 720 and it doesn't boot AT ALL!  I then try resetting the CMOS and retrying.  Still no good.  So, then I put in the old Phenom, update the BIOS with @BIOS, then reboot, plug in the 720 and it finally works.

With the Phenom II on the stock cooler, I bumped up the multiplier to get it to 3Ghz from 2.8Ghz without changing voltage, so I could do some speed comparisons with my old Phenom I at 3Ghz, both have the ram set to 1066mhz.  Well, it didn't even make it through a 3dmark Vantage run without crashing.  It's too early to tell if it is the chip, if it needs more voltage, or what (temperatures seemed in check even at 3Ghz load).  I'll retry at stock speed and see if there are any issues.  I'll report back when I get my Zalman reinstalled.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 24, 2009)

does not give me much hope with my gigabyte ga-770-ds3 then if your having trouble , time for a different brand of mobo me thinks . i was going to get the 720BE but i think i will get the x4 940 instead after i change mobo brand , best brand for overclocking the am2+/am3 cpu's ? (sorry if i am thread stealing)


----------



## devguy (Feb 24, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> does not give me much hope with my gigabyte ga-770-ds3 then if your having trouble , time for a different brand of mobo me thinks . i was going to get the 720BE but i think i will get the x4 940 instead after i change mobo brand , best brand for overclocking the am2+/am3 cpu's ? (sorry if i am thread stealing)



OPs board (and the 790X version) are fantastic from what I've heard if you want AM3.  If you want AM2+, this Gigabyte motherboard is amazing, and will probably be my next purchase.  If you want to move away from Gigabyte, try either this DFI, or this Asus.

I gotta stick with gigabyte boards 'cause for some reason they are the only ones who put the ALC889A Realtek Chipset with DTS:Connect onboard.  Aside from this little squabble, I've had virtually no problems with this board, minus not being able to give additional voltage to the northbridge or memory controller (oddly, it lets me undervolt the northbridge, but WTF?)


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 24, 2009)

that gigabyte mobo you posted looks interesting , the mobo i have atm lasted less than 6 months before i had to rma it . they returned it repaired but it does not perform the same


----------



## showstopper41 (Mar 1, 2009)

Is there anyone here who can unclocks 4th core? It is claimed that after 51the week of 2008 Processors are able to this with a SB750 south bridge chipset motherboard.


----------



## bcorbin (Mar 1, 2009)

I am also trying to experiment with the 4th core on my 720.  However, I can not find the option for enabling ACC in the bios (ver. F4d) on my GA-MA790FXT-UD5P.  The Gigabyte website states that the motherboard supports ACC...I see some of you who see it in your bios.  What bios version are you using?  What am I possibly doing wrong?

P.S.  I also am having a very weird thing happen with my 720.  I overclocked it to 3.2 GHz using only the cpu multiplier.  I got over 8400 cpu marks in 3dmark Vantage.  When I overclocked it a bit further to 3.4 GHz, my cpu score went down to 7700.  Anyone ever have this happen?  The cpu temp did not raise significantly for the higher frequency.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2009)

keenan said:


> Best I can get is 1600Mhz @ 10-8-8-22-33 @ 1.8V
> 
> I've got some heat spreaders on the modules, what would be max voltage for DDR3, taking in account these are rated at 1.5V



Dunno TBH, at 1600mhz stock mine require 1.9V, I have given them 2.1V and they have been fine with some active cooling.


----------



## showstopper41 (Mar 2, 2009)

bcorbin said:


> I am also trying to experiment with the 4th core on my 720.  However, I can not find the option for enabling ACC in the bios (ver. F4d) on my GA-MA790FXT-UD5P.  The Gigabyte website states that the motherboard supports ACC...I see some of you who see it in your bios.  What bios version are you using?  What am I possibly doing wrong?
> 
> P.S.  I also am having a very weird thing happen with my 720.  I overclocked it to 3.2 GHz using only the cpu multiplier.  I got over 8400 cpu marks in 3dmark Vantage.  When I overclocked it a bit further to 3.4 GHz, my cpu score went down to 7700.  Anyone ever have this happen?  The cpu temp did not raise significantly for the higher frequency.


press Ctrl + F1 or Ctrl F2 while in bios main screen. It enables some hidden menus in gigabyte boards. Maybe it works.
Also try to check official users guide book of your motherboard to open ACC. Good luck..


----------



## egotman (Mar 15, 2009)

showstopper41 said:


> press Ctrl + F1 or Ctrl F2 while in bios main screen. It enables some hidden menus in gigabyte boards. Maybe it works.
> Also try to check official users guide book of your motherboard to open ACC. Good luck..




Tried this on the UD5P F4D and it does reveal one additional main menu option and another under the MIB Tweaker menu. The ACC appears here. Did not know this about gigabyte boards 

Anyways, enabled the ACC to auto and it did nothing to enable the fourth core. Cant tell if it is the mobo firmware or simply because I have a disabled chip


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

Keenan nice job on the over clock

I have the same set up still trying to get 3.6 at 1.44v stable 

I took few notes from your run see if that will help me thanks keep up the good work


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

egotman said:


> Tried this on the UD5P F4D and it does reveal one additional main menu option and another under the MIB Tweaker menu. The ACC appears here. Did not know this about gigabyte boards
> 
> Anyways, enabled the ACC to auto and it did nothing to enable the fourth core. Cant tell if it is the mobo firmware or simply because I have a disabled chip



sorry that didnt work for you i think i forced it first then went to Auto worked for me


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone looking to unlock...

Here...

Set ACC to "auto" and CoolnQuite to "Disabled"

*Proven...*


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice dude, Hey you have all the bios saved for this board?
Im getting it soon and I heard that the newer bioses will not allow you to unlock the 4th core.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

they still have F3B bios on the web site That is the one that i am on 3.5 all four cores 24/7

they do have two new versions f4,f31 have not tryed them yet Still getting my head around the new settings


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Gonna download it now before they pull it.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

If things go bad i have it saved just email me


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

that ram is pretty bad....i'll post some stuff off my 945ES+DDR3 when the mobo gets back.

my DDR2 gets better scores easily. keenen were are you from i have some much better ram if you want to buy some of it


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> keenen were are you from i have some much better ram if you want to buy some of it



2 x 2GB @1600Mhz 7-6-6-20-1T is'nt that bad, is it..? I'm from the UK...

What you got anyway...?


----------



## egotman (Mar 20, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> they still have F3B bios on the web site That is the one that i am on 3.5 all four cores 24/7
> 
> they do have two new versions f4,f31 have not tryed them yet Still getting my head around the new settings



Yeah triedwith the F4 with no Cool and QUiet and ACC stilldoes not unlock the core. So im guessing it is the firmware update or not a good proc.


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

F3b is the only bios that allows for unlocking of the 4th core...


----------



## dimi80 (Mar 20, 2009)

keenan @ do u think any 720 is able to unlock the 4th core? I found one 720 build 09/03.
And i also want to buy the GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with ram 4GB  PATRIOT Extreme Performance DDR3 (PDC34G1600LLK) and 4870x2. Do you think it will works?


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2009)

dimi80 said:


> keenan @ do u think any 720 is able to unlock the 4th core? I found one 720 build 09/03.
> And i also want to buy the GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with ram 4GB  PATRIOT Extreme Performance DDR3 (PDC34G1600LLK) and 4870x2. Do you think it will works?



I have a 0903 and the 4th core does not unlock.


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a 0903 and the 4th core does not unlock.



You tried with this board and F3b bios..? What's happens..?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm rooting for this guy to hit 4ghz.


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

dimi80 said:


> keenan @ do u think any 720 is able to unlock the 4th core? I found one 720 build 09/03.
> Do you think it will works?



It's a gamble really, best results with 0904...


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

*Updated...*


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Thats what I wanted to see, Good stuff man. 
What speeds was your NB at on that everest run?


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> What speeds was your NB at on that everest run?



Damn just realised I didnt expand a cpu-z for memory stats.

NB was at 2.8Ghz


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

keenan said:


> 2 x 2GB @1600Mhz 7-6-6-20-1T is'nt that bad, is it..? I'm from the UK...
> 
> What you got anyway...?



the stuff i have does 7-7-7-21 @2ghz 

but @1600 its not that bad


----------



## keenan (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the stuff i have does 7-7-7-21 @2ghz
> 
> but @1600 its not that bad



Which ones..? Full spec incl Voltage used..? How much all incl to ship to the UK..?


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

keenan said:


> Damn just realised I didnt expand a cpu-z for memory stats.
> 
> NB was at 2.8Ghz



What about the voltage? My RAM is certainly getting bottlenecked by the NB, but I can't even get it to run at 2.4GHz stable without 1.45V (Seems insanely high from what I've seen..) on both the CPU and NB.


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

I use 1.4V for 2.6Ghz (13 x 200) and 1.45 for 2.8Ghz (14 x 200)

1.2V being default, so for 2.8Ghz I add +0.250V to *CPU NB VID Control*

Go into the bios and set your voltage first, then save and exit, then go back and set your desired speeds...


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

I can get it to boot into Windows with anything from 1.4-1.5V at 2.6/2.8GHz but it will lock up or reboot within minutes, and I've verified the NB VID is being set correctly with AOD. I'll try what you suggested anyway though.


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you running with the unlocked core or just normal..?


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just the 3 cores, at 3.4GHz (stable at 1.425V, but the NB wasn't stable unless the values matched)


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you tried unlocking the 720BE to full X4..?


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

My motherboard supports ACC but not the core unlock (and ACC just makes the overclocks less stable)


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

Which bios are you using..?


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

Pm me your email and I'll send you a modded bios for your *M4A78T-E*


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

PM Sent -- My NB seems to be running stable (~30 mins on P95 so far) at 2.6GHz now that I disabled ECC and CnQ so that must have been the issue. A fourth core still sounds nice though .


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, I've emailed you the bios... this bios is only for M4A78T-E

Now, after you have flashed, clear cmos, go into bios and set all your settings the way you like them, dont touch ACC, CnQ or overclocking....

After you have rebooted, go back into bios and disable CnQ and set ACC to auto, reboot...

Now at the post screen you will have a Phenom II X4 20...

Just boot into windows at stock settings and see how it goes...


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

Using the defaults, disabling CnQ, and setting ACC to auto, the motherboard won't POST. It just keeps trying to spin up my graphics card/cpu fans. Bad 4th core, I'm guessing?


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

Whats the code on your cpu..?


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

Stepping: RB-C2
Revision: 00100F42h

Or is there one on it physically you need? 

Also, 2.6/2.4/2.2 are all unstable with the new BIOS, and I get an error message at boot:

"No DQS Receiver Enable pass window found
DQS Rcvr En pass window too small (far right of dynamic range)"


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

This one here...


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

It might just be a bad cpu mate, my stock voltage is 1.3V and I can get upto 3.4Ghz with it...

Maybe just flash to the newest bios from asus and see if it gives you more stability...


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 21, 2009)

*0904DPBW* is the code on the cpu. Yeah, I figure I just got one with less headroom, but the NB not wanting to overclock at all is really annoying, since every 200MHz ~ 500MB/s R/W on the RAM.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

You got a winner dude, it should unlock easily and clock pretty well to.
I have a 0904 DPCW and i'm hitting 4.07GHZ max at 1.575V on x4cores.

Have you tried giving it at least .175V+ on the NB VID you should be able to run x13 multi with taht.


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You got a winner dude, it should unlock easily and clock pretty well to.
> I have a 0904 DPCW and i'm hitting 4.07GHZ max at 1.575V on x4cores.
> 
> Have you tried giving it at least .175V+ on the NB VID you should be able to run x13 multi with taht.



Not sure it's a winner, since it won't post with the fourth core "enabled" with the modified BIOS. 
As far as the NB, keenan said its default is 1.2V, so I'm running it at +.25. (Mine sets the actual value, not relative ones like +/- X volts) I just updated to ASUS's latest BIOS and it didn't perform any miracles for 2.6GHz NB, but it did fix the artifacting I had running the sideport memory at 1333... Also, I got my CPU working at 3.5GHz, but nothing above will work even with 1.6V (+.15V not letting me go up even 1 MHz is hilarious to me )

My BIOS has CPU, CPU/NB, CPU VDDA, NB, and NB 1.8V voltage settings. Do I care about the last three at all? I've never seen someone talk about changing the "VDDA."


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

somestranger26 said:


> Not sure it's a winner, since it won't post with the fourth core "enabled" with the modified BIOS.
> As far as the NB, keenan said its default is 1.2V, so I'm running it at +.25. (Mine sets the actual value, not relative ones like +/- X volts) I just updated to ASUS's latest BIOS and it didn't perform any miracles for 2.6GHz NB, but it did fix the artifacting I had running the sideport memory at 1333... Also, I got my CPU working at 3.5GHz, but nothing above will work even with 1.6V (+.15V not letting me go up even 1 MHz is hilarious to me )
> 
> My BIOS has CPU, CPU/NB, CPU VDDA, NB, and NB 1.8V voltage settings. Do I care about the last three at all? I've never seen someone talk about changing the "VDDA."



Strange, Maybe it has something to do with the fact your using the onbaord GFX IDK.

But yes anything over 1.575 on this cpu for me does nothing watsoever Need to get some DICE or Water, the chip probably needs some lower C's.

As for the the NB you should be able to run x13 multi (2.6GHZ) give it more juice

I can run x14 multi on the NB but its really on the edge of stability and it BSOD randomly, so I stick with x13.

My settings are 
NB Voltage: 1.4V
NB Vid: I added + .15


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> As for the the NB you should be able to run x13 multi (2.6GHZ) give it more juice



I think the cpu overclock was causing the stability issues earlier! I turned everything back to stock and 3.4GHz at 1.425 caused a crash after about 2 hours in P95. Dropped it to 3.3 from 3.4 and I'm trying 2.6GHz NB at 1.425 again. I don't think I'll try anything past 2.8 if I get it working, since that seems to be where the bottleneck ends.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2009)

keenan said:


> Which ones..? Full spec incl Voltage used..? How much all incl to ship to the UK..?



i have several sets of ram that will 

samsung HCF8 2x2GB DDR3 1066 CL7 1.5v this set does 2200 CL8 @1.95v

my current set is D9JNL DDR3 1066 CL7 1.5v it does 2000 CL7 @1.96v

i also have a ton of elpidia non hyper stuff i'm binning it should be able to run CL7 up to about 1800


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Strange, Maybe it has something to do with the fact your using the onbaord GFX IDK.
> 
> But yes anything over 1.575 on this cpu for me does nothing watsoever Need to get some DICE or Water, the chip probably needs some lower C's.
> 
> ...



I agree with guys hears a pic







NB volts +150 = 1.44 volts


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have since yesterday the X3 720 (0904 ΒPMW ...269) and the GIGABYTE GA790FXT-UD5P with Patriot 4GB 1600. I have the F3b bios on board. If i got  to ACC on auto or per core the system does not boot. I use the vista ultimate 32-bit. Please let me know if i 'm doing something wrong or if i just  have a defect 4th core. my second question is why at the start up i can see the memory speed as: 1066 ungaged ? My ram is 1600 mhz. As i'm a beginner to this i hope to learn from your answers!!!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> I agree with guys hears a pic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/amd x3 cpu 3.5 ht 2.6956.jpg
> 
> NB volts +150 = 1.44 volts



Good stuff man

@dimi80 give it some more Voltage it might help stabilise the 4th core add .1 or .15V


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

you mean voltage to cpu? ca you answer me about the 1066 ungaged? 
Thanks


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Post a pic of CPUZ's memory tab.


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

dimi80 said:


> View attachment 24914




Please tell me about the voltage. As  i told you i don't know a lot. and many thanks for your help!!!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Your cool man your running at 1600MHZ 11-11-11-30, you can probably tune down your timings on your ram.

Yes if you enable ACC, give your CPU a bump in Voltage to like .1V or 1.5V, it might help with the 4th core. It might i'm not positive.


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

where should give a bump in voltage? cpu on the bios? And ACC to auto or per core? (0,0,0,0)


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes do it in the bios.
Try auto ACC, and give it .1+V. See if that works, if not try .15V. 

If that fails try the same with per core, although I never tried that method.

Edit: just read your post. So you have both ingredients to make it work.


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm running the f3b bios. About the batch you mean this? : 0904 ΒPMW ...269


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

HAve you tried F3 bios? That one is older than F3B.


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

no only the f3b , i've read also that it can be done only with f3b bios


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

F3 Bios date is 1/16/09 and F3B date is 3/10/09. Since it is an older version you might have a better shot. Its worth a try.


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

I will try it but first i have to install a floppy disk on my pc. There is no other way to install bios


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

You dont have a Usb Flash drive? Thats how I do it, just load off Q-Flash and its a go.

Post up if you do get it working , GL man.


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 12, 2009)

it goes with usb? i didn't knew that. thanks. I think it's possible to damage the cpu if i race the voltage?


----------



## dimi80 (Apr 13, 2009)

To bad it doesn't work at all!!!  Thanks anyway


----------

